# Fragen zum RAM



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

Hallo Corsair-Team

Auf Basis des Gigabyte X58A-UD7 will ich mir einen Rechner bauen.
Gekühlt werden soll das ganze von einem Prolimatech Megahalems @ 2x BeQuiet SilentWings USC 

Problem an der Sache ist, das ich nicht weiß ob der RAM zusammen mit dem Kühler auf das Board passt. 

Könnt ihr mal bitte die höhe von folgenden Modulen posten?

Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen

Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen

Oder hat jemand ein solches System mit ähnlichen Komponeten?

Vielen Dank 

Gruß
PK


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. April 2010)

das erste Kit passt mit jedem CPU Kühler,

beim zweiten kann es sein das je nach CPU Kühler die Finnen demontiert werden müssen (3 Scharuben).


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

Ok, TKing baut fast mit den selben Komponenten wie ich....
Er hat gesagt er meldet sich morgen und macht ein Bild von dem UD7 + Megahalems + RAM

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...king-gtx-480-kommt-wahrscheinlich-morgen.html

@ ELPR1NC1PAL

Thx für die Hilfe....


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. April 2010)

Dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

@ ELPR1NC1PAL

Der Teufel steck immer im Detail, bzw im Board-Layout....

Schau dir mal den RAM-Abstand an (letzte Seite)... Sieht nicht gut aus.... -.-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...es-pechvogels-neuer-knecht-7.html#post1727465

Meine Gedanken wandern immer mehr zum Corsair H50.... Funktioniert das mit einem Antec 1200....?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. April 2010)

sollte gehen, hat ja am Heck 120mm soweit ich weis  vergewissere dich, wenn ja - dann sollte das auf jeden Fall gehen


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2010)

Was ist eingentlich hier der Unterschied außer dem mhz und der Farbe der Heatspreader?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit

Bei euch auf der Seite steht AMD-Kit... Aber was kann das besonderes? XMP-Profil?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Mai 2010)

AMD hat ein BEMP Profil das auch gerade beim Overdrive System von AMD sehr sinnvoll ist. Auch die Subtimings sind auf Speichercontroller der AMD CPUs angepasst. 

Intel Kits hingegen haben ein XMP Profil


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> AMD hat ein BEMP Profil das auch gerade beim Overdrive System von AMD sehr sinnvoll ist. Auch die Subtimings sind auf Speichercontroller der AMD CPUs angepasst.
> 
> Intel Kits hingegen haben ein XMP Profil


 
Ok, vielen Dank für die Info...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage noch:

Corsair KIT 4GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL8 XMS3 Clas | hoh.de

Ist der für AMD geeignet? Speziell AM3?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Mai 2010)

Die Bezeichnung ist nicht unter den optimierten speichern - fällt unter beidseitig nutzbar sofern in der QVL des Mainboards angegeben.

Hier findest Du AMD optimierte Speicher: Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2010)

Ok, Danke dir....


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch:

Liegt dieses hier bei jedem eurer Arbeitsspeicher bei?

http://www.corsair.com/_images/systembuild/78237/logo.jpg

Wenn nein, wo kann man sowas bekommen?


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Mai 2010)

Casebadges liegen unseren Netzteilen bei - schreib mir mal eine Mail an Bluebeard@corsair.com - vielleicht kann ich irgandwo noch eines auftreiben


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Mail ist raus...

Danke dir


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

@ Bluebeard

Gibts es schon was neues wegen dem Badges?


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Mai 2010)

Da macht sich bald was auf den Weg zu Dir


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Da machs sich bald was auf den Weg zu Dir


 

Juhu..... Ich danke dir...   

Bekommst auch ein schönes Foto vom fertigen Knecht... 
Gesetz dem Fall ASUS schafft es das Crosshair IV Extreme endlich auf den Markt zu bringen... -.-


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2010)

Der Brief ist angekommen....

Vielen Dank dafür


----------

